# Amplificador Philips AG9014 (OTL)



## Rorschach (Feb 26, 2022)

Este es un amplificador que fue fabricado por Philips a finales de la década del 50, y principios de la del 60, es un amplificador estéreo valvular de 10 Watts R.M.S. por canal, cuya configuración es OTL (Output Transformer Less), o sea sin transformador de salida, su salida de potencia por canal es de alta impedancia (800 Ohms), cuyas salidas deben conectarse obviamente a parlantes de alta impedancia, como por ejemplo los parlantes Philips AD3800AM de 800 Ohms.
A continuación, imágenes del mismo, parlantes AD3800AM, diagrama, características, layout, y manual de servicio.
__​


----------

